# Eastern Europe and the Cacasus..



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Could be in Eastern Europe or the Cacusus area in a year...

anybody been to ride in Romania or Bulgaria or in the Ukraine??

I know Poland and Slovakia ...

What about Georgia or Russia?? Mt. Elbrus looks fricking sick!!#!:thumbsup: 
olympics in sochi too... cool.
can you surf the black sea???


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

im heading to Bulgaria for winter 08/09 so im on this too, if anyone cud provide info that wud help


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

you wanna try slovenia kanin in bovec awsome off piste jumps rollers everywhere contact Snowboard ski and adventure sports holidays. Bin to borovets in bulgaria - tree lined slopes - a bit limited. Good for beginers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

*bulgaria! yes- but central asia on the radar!!!*

yah man bulgaria looks great as good as the place they are holding the games in russia-

looks like i'm headed to the stans instead-
more exotic and well that where my job will be-

anyone know bishtek or almaty???

i no heliing is an option but how are the resorts??

it will be kaz or kirg stan.
need to learn russian.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm suprised that Russia doesn't have better places than they do?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Kopaonik in Serbia is not a bad mountain..chek this vid out start at 3:30 b4 that its boring lol.....and at 5:40 are some nice shots as well

YouTube - SNOWBOARD KOPAONIK 2007 SERBIA


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2009)

I know some people who ride in Ukraine. I skied in the Carpathians (Ukraine part) when I was younger. Haven't been to Caucasus but the views are supposed to be incredible for hiking. Not as many people in Russia have the monetary means to go away on Ski/Snowboard trips.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Is this thread going to lead to a huge group trip to Eastern Europe?


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

most of the resorts in eastern europe are linited and fairly small
i was in bansko,bulgaria just after new year when it dumped it
good for a very cheap week away(£350 all in half board)but wouldnt want to spend more than a week there
slovakia seems the same


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Johnny snowboarding back home would be pretty sick... but I highly doubt it.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Yea well one day


----------

